# Kitchen counter



## Span (Nov 5, 2015)

Need help from you all.

Which code section specified if kitchen countertop has been replaced then the existing outlet must have GFCI protection.


----------



## north star (Nov 5, 2015)

*: : : >*



Which code & edition are you using ?......Most likely, it is going to

be an AHJ requirement.

Section E3902.6 [ from the `15 IRC ] requires GFCI protection

for "new" construction..........The AHJ will need to determine what

they consider as "new" construction when replacing the countertops.



*< : : :*


----------



## steveray (Nov 5, 2015)

Answer is not required here...if it is additional new CT I would say required....


----------



## Span (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you all.

Because my boss want to kick me out, so everything become an issue.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 5, 2015)

Concur, counter replacement does not trigger upgrade requirements.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 5, 2015)

2013 CEC

89.108.3 LOCAL ENFORC1NG AGENCY

89.108.3.1 Duties and Powers. The building department of every city, county or city and county shall enforce all the provisions of law. this code,...........pertaining to the installation, erection, construction, reconstruction, movement, enlargement, conversion, *alteration,* repair, removal, demolition or arrangement of apartment houses, hotels, motels, lodging houses and *dwellings,* including accessory buildings, facilities, and uses thereto.


----------



## Msradell (Nov 5, 2015)

While no code physically requires it, it's certainly a good practice to do it and the cost is minimal.


----------



## JBI (Nov 6, 2015)

Agree that it would not be required if outlets are not touched.

Now if they replace an existing duplex, different story.


----------



## steveray (Nov 6, 2015)

Replacing the counter would be exempt from permit here, so how could it possibly drive an upgrade?

R105.2 Work exempt from permit. Permits shall not be required for the following. Exemption from permit requirements of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction.

Building:

 1. One-story detached accessory structures used as tool and storage sheds, playhouses and similar uses, provided the floor area does not exceed 200 square feet (18.58 m2).

 2. Fences not over 6 feet (1829 mm) high.

 3. Retaining walls that are not over 4 feet (1219 mm) in height measured from the bottom of the footing to the top of the wall, unless supporting a surcharge.

 4. Water tanks supported directly upon grade if the capacity does not exceed 5,000 gallons (18 927 L) and the ratio of height to diameter or width does not exceed 2 to 1.

 5. Sidewalks and driveways.

 6. Painting, papering, tiling, carpeting, cabinets, counter tops and similar finish work.


----------



## BSSTG (Nov 6, 2015)

Greetings

Here's the rub as I see it. I have seen and performed a bunch of kitchen remodels. In every case I recall, the back splash was upgraded with the countertop. Therefore, the outlets get pulled to install the new splash. Once they are pulled, I would require the upgrade pursuant to 406.4 (d) of the NEC. On the other hand, if the counter top is replaced and the outlets aren't jacked with, then your're good to go as JBI stated above.

The other issue I have with a splash being replaced with is that often the lip of the box exceeds the allowed 1/4 space for noncombustible surfaces. Everybody and their brother likes the thicker tile and stone nowadays so your receptacles are flush to the stone and the box is an 1" back in the wall.

BSSTG


----------



## mark handler (Nov 6, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> Replacing the counter would be exempt from permit here, so how could it possibly drive an upgrade?R105.2 Work exempt from permit. Permits shall not be required for the following. Exemption from permit requirements of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction.
> 
> Building:
> 
> ...


BUT, while replacing the counter to did you replace or modify the Sink? Move the Appliances? Relocate or replace other code related items....


----------



## steveray (Nov 6, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> BUT, while replacing the counter to did you replace or modify the Sink? Move the Appliances? Relocate or replace other code related items....


Correct! The sink is always a gotcha


----------

